# RecTec Mini vent holes on back



## coldrice (Mar 31, 2017)

I have a question regarding those two vents on the back of the mini. Aren't they a bit large? How are they not letting all the smoke out? Especially at high temps when what little smoke you have is at a premium... Has anyone modified this? Rectec told me they were necessary for air flow/heat stability but I'm not buying it. Thoughts?


----------



## gr8day (Mar 31, 2017)

You could always take some high temp tape and find out. Personally feel like the best smokers are ones that have good air flow, I don't want stagnant smoke, I want smoke flowing around the meat and then out the exhaust. The reason why most will tell you the best BBQ comes off a offset smoker is because they  use wood for fuel of course but they are also high flow with a good draw. A problem you may encounter is the smoke will find somewhere else to go, out the seam between the door, grease drain or even through the auger into and out the hopper.

If I wasn't happy with the smoke profile I would try different pellets, smoke tube, mojo bricks and cook at lower temps.


----------



## bregent (Mar 31, 2017)

The vents look right to me. Pellet grills use fans to circulate smoke and heat. The smoke has to come out somewhere. If you mess with the airflow, you will most likely get erratic temperature swings.


----------



## tripleq (Mar 31, 2017)

I was thinking of picking up one for when I travel and was thinking the same thing. I stumbled across this guy's vid that modded it , It seens to work fine.


----------



## joe dierte (Apr 9, 2017)

I am smoking a pork shoulder as I write this.   I think the vent holes :sausage:are fine. Plenty of smoke in the chamber when you open the door . :sausage::grilling_smilie:


----------



## joe dierte (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh – I forgot – those vent holes are perfect for running temperature and meat probes through:sausage:


----------



## ddawson31 (Jan 2, 2018)

tripleq said:


> I was thinking of picking up one for when I travel and was thinking the same thing. I stumbled across this guy's vid that modded it , It seens to work fine.



How is adding the chimney working ? This is the only info that I can find on doing this. Anyone had results with this? I'D LIKE 2 TRY IT ON A PITT BOSS 700FB.


----------



## bregent (Jan 2, 2018)

ddawson31 said:


> How is adding the chimney working ? This is the only info that I can find on doing this. Anyone had results with this? I'D LIKE 2 TRY IT ON A PITT BOSS 700FB.



Just curios, what are you trying to accomplish? Is there a problem with the 700FB that a chimney might solve?


----------



## ddawson31 (Jan 3, 2018)

bregent said:


> Just curios, what are you trying to accomplish? Is there a problem with the 700FB that a chimney might solve?


No problem,Just seems like the 5 holes for venting let the smoke straight up and out. With the chimney I could block the holes and let the smoke surround and spend more time in cooker. Also for some aesthetics, chimney looks better. However if this will not improve anything, I may just have a cold beer and not concern myself with it.


----------

